# Brush Cutters: Stihl FS 240 vs. Husky 336 Fr....



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Can't decide. 
How many of you are running four stroke brush/string cutters? I can't afford a 'really' pro one, (555, etc) so I think these are my two best 'bang for the buck' models that will run string, tri blade, and serrated blade. 
What are you guys running?


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

All things being equal, in my experience (though I can't claim any with that specific model) you're always better off in the long term buying the Stihl.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, that boils down to the 2 stroke vs. 4 stroke question. The mechanic at our local store basically said, 'all other things being equal, you are always better off buying a 2 stroke'.
His POV was more power for less weight, and easy peasy to repair/rebuild, unlike a 4s.


----------



## Irishbuddha (Feb 25, 2004)

We have 2 Stihl 250 brush cutters and have been very happy with them. Both Stihl and Husqvarna as well as Jonsered are great. If you having a hard time making a decision I'd use what ever brand had the best mechanic in town.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

The Nature Conservancy gave me a Stihl fs89 with the "bicycle handle" on it 6 years ago. It was used. It's a 2 stroke Fwiw. Using a 6" tri-blade cutter, we cut in 12 miles of Singletrack with 2 of them in 2 years. Now we maintain the trails. The trails are Blueberry bushes and scrub oak, so every inch needs to be cut back every other year. In other words, a lot of hard time and high rpm have been had in this Stihl. I've taken down 3-4" scrub oaks that I Rev up to 100%, hit the tree, back off, 100%,hit the tree... Of course I'm letting off the gas as It hits the tree. But after 6 years of 2-10 hour days, 20+ days a year, high rpm, heavy abuse, I can't recommend any thing else. 

Stihl doesn't sell their stuff at Lowes or Home Depot either. The place you buy it from will be the same certified place that fixes it... IF it breaks. That being said, a lot of their products are made in Virginia Beach, Virginia USA! 

I have an Echo backpack leaf blower that I bought from a local dealer, not a big box store, and I love it! Stihl 290 Farm Boss 16&18" bars and love it too. 

Husky is another great company that I feel you can't go wrong with, but in the case that you're looking for a machine similar to the one I've had so much experience with, I have to really push Stihl. You won't have any problems with it. 

Go with the Stihl. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I would if Stihl still made a pro grade 2stroke. 
Going Husky, shopping today. 
Thanks, everyone.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

The Stihl 250 is 2 stroke. Oh well. Ps, the 240 isn't in their newest catalog, but the 250 is.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I checked out the 250, it is 1/2 the machine of the equivalently priced Husky, from what I can tell. 
Costs more base, less hp, no grass blade, doesn't accept 155 line, no saw blade, and comes with a less than chintzy harness. I couldn't see the value....


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Y'all can blame me for he rain, kids! 
Just picked up my 336 Fr 'Weed Whacker Of Doom', and it immediately started snaining....
Hoping it dries up tomorrow, I can't wait to play with this thing on the new trails I am forging at Snow King....


----------

